
Ask HN: I want to create my own web gateway, where should I start? - GaiusCoffee
I&#x27;m having a hard time finding resources on creating my own web gateway. It feels like I&#x27;m googling the wrong terms? I&#x27;m talking about the website that limits connectivity until a username&#x2F;password is provided, usually found in Free WiFi Access Points.<p>I&#x27;m a C# Developer, specializing on ASP.Net Web Api, if it makes any difference. Any help is appreciated, just point me in the right direction :) Thanks in advance.
======
bikamonki
[http://lifehacker.com/5791208/run-your-home-network-like-
a-c...](http://lifehacker.com/5791208/run-your-home-network-like-a-coffee-
shop)

